# Modded WRP in Action



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It was getting on to dusk when I got out to make this video but like I always say "any time is a good time for dangerous and stupid!".

This is my modded for looped tubes Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro or the Hand Cannon, as I've come to think of it. I only got in about 15 shots this evening so I'm still working out the sight picture, especially from beyond 50' but from 30-40 it shoots very well indeed.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Now I see what you were doing with that. Does that slingshot come with the arm guard? I have never looked into that brand. Those flechettes are pretty cool, I will have to look for a "how to" if one is on the forum.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Here's the Saunders website about the WRP: http://www.sausa.com/product.php?id=2&category=16 . The only thing non-stock on mine is the prongs for the tubes, everything else comes standard. It's definitely the most plastic slingshot you can get for $45.

There's not a flechette tutorial by me on here any more. There's one from Joerg from a couple years ago, it's where I started.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> It was getting on to dusk when I got out to make this video but like I always say "any time is a good time for dangerous and stupid!".
> 
> This is my modded for looped tubes Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro or the Hand Cannon, as I've come to think of it. I only got in about 15 shots this evening so I'm still working out the sight picture, especially from beyond 50' but from 30-40 it shoots very well indeed.


Genuinely MJ, Your vids are very good and enjoyable! I so appreciate you getting out there, shoot, and show us what happened, no matter the result. I find the results good because they convey a ton of info especially if something isn't perfect. You have explored things I haven't, and for sure, you have graced me (us) with knowledge by seeing the vids which should help us in shortcutting the trial and potential errors.

Thanks and *please* keep sharing your findings!!!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks very dangerous,... I like it! I wonder what game it could take.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

id like to see you put that thing into a rabbits head. nice video !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> That looks very dangerous,... I like it! I wonder what game it could take.


I'm going groundhog hunting in my grandma-in-law's garden this weekend and taking this rig. I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool video MJ, thanks for sharing


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is wicked cool. Power and carnage! Live taget is bound to amp up your adrenalin! Thanks for sharing


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

If I figure out an appropriate weight, I could probably make some flechettes out of remnant carbon arrow shafts and use some fletching, jet fighter style, (wings and tailfin). They would definitely be nose heavy, maybe slightly fatter. Could be fun!

VS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've experimented with that, VS and had only limited success. Seeing as how you have previous archery experience you're more likely to get it working than me. :iono: 
Be sure to share if you do!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Its ground hog day biitchhees!


----------

